# Salvage rods trade for rod work?



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I have several rods I no longer use/need. All the way from surf spinning rods to heavy bottom rods. I'd like to trade them to someone to do minor work on some rods I still use. Most need one or more eyes replaced.

Any of you rod builders interested in a trade?


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

I might be depending on how extensive the repairs and when you need it done. Send me a PM.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Contact Pompano Joe. He just left here and told me he has been doing many rods lately. He likes restoring older rods.

He has done a few for me just like you need.


----------



## Army_of_One (Jul 16, 2014)

.....


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

Still need work done??


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey smitty, I would like some work done if you are willing to trade some old rods for your work, or aren't to expensive.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Smitty81 said:


> Still need work done??



I finally got photos! The first photo is 4 rods I want fixed. They need 1 guide each. 

The second and third photos are the donor rods. Some are cheapie rods, some were better rods that need a guide.


----------

